# Sunflower oil



## bernard (Jun 22, 2015)

I have read that sunflower goes ra cid after 3 months and also that it resists rancidity due to its high Vit E content. Now I'm not sure what to believe anymore. Can anyone advise me from experience on its shelf life?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 22, 2015)

Can you like to the sources, too?

Generally, people find that normal sunflower oil in larger amounts = DOS. Not all the time, of course, but it is enough to make it a common factor. HO sunflower oils, however, is fine to use in place of olive oil (as I think was mentioned in the thread with the recipe)


----------



## Nevada (Jun 22, 2015)

click here for discussions 



bernard said:


> I have read that sunflower goes ra cid after 3 months and also that it resists rancidity due to its high Vit E content. Now I'm not sure what to believe anymore. Can anyone advise me from experience on its shelf life?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 22, 2015)

Vitamin E is not a particularly good antioxidant when it comes to keeping oils fresh. You're better off using rosemary oleoresin (ROE). 

I'd say the 3 month mark is a little pessimistic, however. Stored properly, standard sunflower oil should be good for about a year or so.

And I would use the high oleic version for soaping, anyways, which should have a longer shelf life than standard sunflower.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 22, 2015)

I use HO sunflower quite frequently in my soaps and rarely (knock on wood) have problems with rancidity - even in this blasted heat and humidity that is north Texas.


----------



## kumudini (Jun 22, 2015)

pamielynn said:


> I use HO sunflower quite frequently in my soaps and rarely (knock on wood) have problems with rancidity - even in this blasted heat and humidity that is north Texas.


Its good to know that HO sunflower oil stays good even in Texas. I've experienced Texas heat, I couldn't take it even for three days. What's worse is the bright sun, I wonder if the best polarized glasses provide enough eye protection there?


----------



## soapmage (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm in the deep south here near FL with horrid humidity and heat and I use HO sunflower in 98% of my recipes and I've yet to encounter a problem.  I love my soaps made with it and I usually don't go above 10% in my recipes.


----------



## bernard (Jun 22, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Can you like to the sources, too?



I tried looking for the "3 month" but couldn't find it.

The other link is here


----------



## bernard (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for everyones advice, will try 20% HO sunflower oiland let you all know my outcome!


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't know that I'd go as high as 30% with sunflower - but I have 2 recipes with 15% (others at 10%) and those seem to do fine. 30% might be pushing it.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 22, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> Its good to know that HO sunflower oil stays good even in Texas. I've experienced Texas heat, I couldn't take it even for three days. What's worse is the bright sun, I wonder if the best polarized glasses provide enough eye protection there?



Off topic and don't tell anyone I said so, but Texas blows. This heat and bright sun are killing me. I'm a New England girl and can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## kumudini (Jun 22, 2015)

^^ ok, I won't tell anybody, but I hope you get your wish


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jun 23, 2015)

pamielynn said:


> Don't know that I'd go as high as 30% with sunflower - but I have 2 recipes with 15% (others at 10%) and those seem to do fine. 30% might be pushing it.



As long as it's high-oleic sunflower, you can go as high as you want with it. It's one of the most stable oleic oils. More so than olive oil, actually.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jun 24, 2015)

pamielynn said:


> Off topic and don't tell anyone I said so, but Texas blows. This heat and bright sun are killing me. I'm a New England girl and can't wait to get out of here.


 
I just looked up temps and humidity for Texas. Sounds like a lovely Queensland day in summer. I lived in QLD for 31 years and then moved south to NSW. Went back for Christmas a couple years back and almost died from the heat. I guess if you have lived in it your whole life you just deal and it doesn't effect you so much but going into it is another matter.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 24, 2015)

dillsandwitch said:


> I just looked up temps and humidity for Texas. Sounds like a lovely Queensland day in summer. I lived in QLD for 31 years and then moved south to NSW. Went back for Christmas a couple years back and almost died from the heat. I guess if you have lived in it your whole life you just deal and it doesn't effect you so much but going into it is another matter.



I didn't grow up with the humidity PLUS the heat. Grew up on the Massachusetts coast where it is humid, but not humid with temps in the high 90s all.summer.long. Gah!
I am a stinky, sweaty mess at market every weekend. and I never had a soap bar of mine "sweat" until I moved here. Or had sugar scrubs melt at market. My biggest issue is that my body butters melt so bad, that I don't even carry them anymore  Only friends with the secret password can get them now


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 24, 2015)

topofmurrayhill said:


> As long as it's high-oleic sunflower, you can go as high as you want with it. It's one of the most stable oleic oils. More so than olive oil, actually.



Truly? I've never gone that high with it. Never thought to, actually. Maybe I'll give it a whirl this week. I love, love sunflower in soap....


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jun 24, 2015)

pamielynn said:


> Truly? I've never gone that high with it. Never thought to, actually. Maybe I'll give it a whirl this week. I love, love sunflower in soap....



The question is, which one do you love? 

It's best to think of regular linoleic sunflower oil vs. high-oleic sunflower oil as two entirely different things. Actually, they are, and they produce different soap.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 24, 2015)

Love me some sunflower oil! I won't make soap without it. I usually use it at 10% but I have used it up to 20% without a problem. HO Sunflower oil of course.


----------

